# Gesshin Ginga vs. Sakai Yusuke Ks clone



## sashephe (Mar 15, 2013)

What do you guys think is the better knife? Im looking for a 240mm carbon gyuto, and I'm thinking I might like to go with either the gesshin ginga, or the sakai yusuke ks clone. I dont know a whole lot about the gesshin, and wonder how these two compare


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the Sakai Yusuki it's one of my favorite knives.It is thin,has a feather edge,easy to sharpen,gets a great edge even on just using a 2K stone.I am a little biased,think it is a good deal for a fine carbon tool at around 200.00.I also have a white steel konosuki,prefer the Sakai though the knives are similar.

No experience wt. the carbon Ginga,but I'm sure some people here have it.I am sure it is a good carbon as well.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm actually waiting/watching for another listing of a Sakai Yusuke Ks clone. There it's a rather nice lengthy review http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...nd-pic-heavy)?highlight=Sakai+Yusuke+Ks+clone that has really turned me on to it...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...nd-pic-heavy)?highlight=Sakai+Yusuke+Ks+clone

sorry, link didn't post...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 15, 2013)

yes. were all patiently waiting....its taking forever.


----------



## sashephe (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link. That was actually what made me pose the question! The yusuke looks like a spectacular knife, and I'm leaning more in that direction right now.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 16, 2013)

aside from my plans on getting a yamawaku, i'd get a sakai yusuke as well. not that the gesshin is an awesome knife. jon's stuff are all awesome.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 16, 2013)

Marc, I have a Yusuke special thin 240 Gyuto that is largely my go-to knife for prep unless I want more detail in my cuts then go for my Mori Nakiri. I have on order the 210 Swedish, 61RC, flatter profile with a 2.8mm spine above heel. As much as I love the special thin, I'd like something with a thicker spine. I spoke to MPukas last week (his knife in that review), he still raves about it. Reach out to BlueWayJapan (Keiichi), he's absolutely great to deal with and will gladly accept back any knife if your not 100% satisfied. 

Yusuke come in three configurations:

Standard non-customized White #2 Special Thin
Standard non-customized White #2, Spine thickness around 2.2
Customized and special order, Swedish Stainless, extra hardened to 61RC and in a flatter profile

He can get them in 210, 240 and 270. Come in Magnolia/buffolo ferrule. can get them in other woods but take longer

Keiichi said my knife would be available in April.

Will post my review after. Also you can see my other review hereon the Special thin 210 I got 

The knife is was way under valued, but when demand increased so will the price. you know how that goes


----------



## labor of love (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks mucho bocho. im just going to place a custom.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## sashephe (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everybody. I think I want to go with the yusuke. What is the best way to procure one of these knives? Do I need to custom order it from bluewayjapan? Or will they be coming back in stock on his ebay store?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 18, 2013)

Mucho when that blade comes in,let us know how you like it & some pics.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Mucho when that blade comes in,let us know how you like it & some pics.



+1 =D


----------



## labor of love (Mar 18, 2013)

isnt it strange that the flatter profile gyuto has the same spine thickness in 210, 240 and 270 lengths? all three at 2.8mm thickness?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 18, 2013)

Labot I don't think its that strange. I'm not a knifesmith but I think they start out with 3.0 stock then grind the profile accordingly. besides they're all distal tapered so eventhough they start at 2.8mm, the profile is ground according to the length. I'm assuming.

Even my 240 white #2 special thin 1.6mm at heel has a distal tapered grind. Its a very fun knife but the patina on it looks like crap and I haven't gotten around to sanding it off yet.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 18, 2013)

labor of love said:


> isnt it strange that the flatter profile gyuto has the same spine thickness in 210, 240 and 270 lengths? all three at 2.8mm thickness?



Yusuke's standard thickness is around 2.2mm. I had mine made as thick as they could w/ the 3.0mm stock. Some of the smaller knives are thinner - I think my 210 white #2 suji is around 2.0mm above the heel. I think Keiichi has offered the flatter profile in both 2.2 and 2.8. I have only seen the 240 versions available on his store, and there have only been a couple. It does look like the new knives he's offered lately have the flatter profile, but someone else talked to him and he said they are the original profile. They look different to me, but not quite the KS clone shape.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 18, 2013)

i dont mean to split hairs here but in the standard line the 270mm spine is actually 2.4mm and the 240mm and 210mm are both 2.2mmm thick at the spine. im not complaining at all. my only point was that usually within a knife series, the shorter the blade the thinner the spine. just an observation!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 18, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Labot I don't think its that strange. I'm not a knifesmith but I think they start out with 3.0 stock then grind the profile accordingly. besides they're all distal tapered so eventhough they start at 2.8mm, the profile is ground according to the length. I'm assuming.
> 
> Even my 240 white #2 special thin 1.6mm at heel has a distal tapered grind. Its a very fun knife but the patina on it looks like crap and I haven't gotten around to sanding it off yet.



My thin carbons at work just let patina cutting all kinds fruits,veg. & meats wt. out bone.Worked back of the house,can see how stainless is better cutting in front of the public.In Chinatown they don't care cut up all that char su pork & Duck wt. carbon cleavers.

I too have the special thin it's my go to knife at home,stay away fr.hard stuff,bones, squash etc.Fruits,veg.,& meats.Inclu. Tomatos,lemons,pineapple.Some times I use a damp rag on my boardsmith to wipe the blade & of coarse I just let the patina go:happymug:


----------



## labor of love (Mar 19, 2013)

mpukas said:


> . It does look like the new knives he's offered lately have the flatter profile, but someone else talked to him and he said they are the original profile. They look different to me, but not quite the KS clone shape.



theyre certainly not the ks clone shape. just comparing the photos of the newer yusukes to the photos in your review, id say theyre pretty far apart.


----------



## panda (Mar 19, 2013)

how stiff is the 2.2mm blade? hate flex in knives.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 19, 2013)

Most lasers will exhibit a degree of flex, especially when torsional forces are applied. I try to always keep the blade perpendicular to the board, unless i'm making lateral cuts, but the forces are still applied the same, pressure on the too of the spin and underneath side of the handle. 

Because Yusuke's are very thin and in my case Special Thin (1.6mm for my 240 Gyuto), very litle effort (force) is needed to cut through products. Its more about understanding the uses and limitations of the profile. For me they're da bomb.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 19, 2013)

panda said:


> how stiff is the 2.2mm blade? hate flex in knives.



I have a standard 270 gyuto in white #2, I think it's prolly 2.4mm as LoL said, and the KS clone at 2.8mm is much stiffer. It doesn't have as much taper as the standard which makes it stiffer along the entire length, but as the tip drops lower to the board it gets into the thinner part of the grind so the tip is still very thin. I also have a 300 210 suji which are very thin, not as thin as Mucho's special, and they have a bit of flex. really makes me concentrate on cutting straight.


----------



## panda (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonder if 270 standard blade but with flatter profile can be ground shorter to 240mm but still have a nice taper with very thin tip.


----------

